# Fork Mounted bottle cages



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

What brands are working for those of you that mount water bottle cages on forks? I'm talking about suspension forks that don't have mounts already on them.
Thanks.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

My first choice would be the Salsa stainless one with holes for zip ties or hose clamps. I have had one on my downtube for two years now without a single issue.

On the same bike I use a Two Fish on the seat tube and I can't keep that from sliding down.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I have Two Fish cages on my fork. I bought them with a velcro attachment system, but that didn't work - they slide around all the time, ending up coming dangerously close to sliding into my spokes. So I got rid of the velcro and just hose-clamped them on. Perfection. The cages are great, it's just the attachment system that didn't work.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a thread on these at the Australian Bicycle Forums. Some questions about the safety of such an approach as well as some ideas on cages.

Andrew


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Incidentally, the image linked as a "dangerous" example is of my bike. With hose clamps, I've never had any movement whatsoever around the fork - those things clamp very, very tight.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

So if I just have one mountain bike that I would be using for regular riding and also bikepacking, would I look like a total newb to ride around with empty cages on my fork? Seems the hose clamps are the best way to go.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

locobaylor said:


> So if I just have one mountain bike that I would be using for regular riding and also bikepacking, would I look like a total newb to ride around with empty cages on my fork?


Who cares? Let 'em look at you funny...also, it takes just a few minutes to put the cages on for the occasional bikepacking trip.

I do agree that hose clamps are the best way to go, unless you've got one of the few forks in existence that have bottle mounts on them.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Be careful of hose clamps, tho. They are super easy to damage if you overtighten them. The thing is, you might not know you damaged it until it decides to pop loose when you hit a bump with a fully filled bottle in them. Just go for 'snug' without cranking them down too much.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I make these babies:










Cleaveland Mountaineering: Everything Bags


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I use these Monkii cages. The cage slots on to its mounts, so you can remove it without tools. The main problem when fixing to a suspension fork is that the clamp is on its limit on a Fox 32, I'm not sure on the diameter of other fork legs...a work around for this would be to use a longer bolt if needed, but it would need to be bent slightly for it to work (makes sense when you see it).


----------

